# [RISOLTO] Aggiornamento kernel

## Maxxx

Vorrei aggiornare il kernel alla versione 4.4.26 per risolvere il problema del "dirty cow"... sul mio gentoo installato su virtualbox non ho avuto problemi di nessun tipo e i passi seguiti sono i seguenti:

1- # emerge-webrsync e # emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

2- salvataggio impostazioni del kernel corrente

3- eselect kernel set .... (per linkare il nuovo kernel a /usr/src/linux)

4- copiare i files .config e config.old del vecchio kernel su /usr/src/linux

5- # genkernel --oldconfig all

6- # grub-mkconfig –o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Ora vorrei fare la stessa cosa su gentoo installato su HDD, che però in più ha i driver Nvidia 367.44.

Il mio dubbio è: i passaggi sono gli stessi di sopra oppure devo, una volta aggiornato il kernel, riemergere tali driver Nvidia, o cosa altro devo fare?

GrazieLast edited by Maxxx on Sun Oct 30, 2016 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si i driver proprietari, o al di fuori del kernel, li devi ricompilare cosi' che vadano installati nella giusta dir /lib/modules/<kernel_version>. Ma per fare questo c'e', una volta ricompilato il kernel, il comando

```
# emerge @module-rebuild
```

Edit: e se hai anche qualche pacchetto versione -9999 ed a che fare con il kernel c'e' anche

```
# emerge @live-rebuild
```

----------

## Maxxx

Ciao,

quindi una volta eseguiti i passaggi sopra esposti basta che eseguo 

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

senza riemergere i driver nvidia, e mi ritrovo a posto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> senza riemergere i driver nvidia, e mi ritrovo a posto?

 

In realta' e' il comando che pensa a riemergiarli.

Come ho detto nell'edit dell'ultimo messaggio... e se hai anche qualche pacchetto versione -9999 (quelli che scaricano direttamente dal tree git) ed a che fare con il kernel c'e' anche 

```
# emerge @live-rebuild
```

----------

## Maxxx

No, non ho pacchetti overlay.

E comunque aspetto a cancellare il mio attuale kernel, non si sa mai.

Ma la versione 4.4.26 ha la patch definitiva per il "Dirty Cow"? Mi è sembrato di capire di si.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembrerebbe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597624#c2

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, ho fatto tutti i vari passaggi e anche il comando "emerge @module-rebuild" mi ha riemerso i driver Nvidia...

e sul file grub.cfg ho le righe del nuovo kernel 4.4.26 (oltre al mio vecchio 4.4.21), ma se riavvio il pc mi sente solo il 4.4.21.

Credo sia un problema UEFI, ma a questo punto non so come poter fare.

----------

## Maxxx

Nel file /etc/fstab, in corrispondenza della riga /boot, avevo fat32.

E' bastato cambiare fat32 in vfat, montare /boot e ridare genkernel e finalmente sono con il kernel 4.4.26 funzionante.

----------

